# 116



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Picked up a 116 with a 46" deck I was intending to flip, but I remembered how much I liked the last one I had, so I went completely through the deck (belt, bearings, blades etc).
I had it running (half choke or more) but it died and won't start or stay running without pouring gas in the carb. I have a good flow through the pump and up to the bottom of the top assembly. I've taken the top off the carb several times and used B12 spray cleaner, and cleaned through the float needle valve, all with no results. No gas below the float. I've run fresh gas through the tank and lines.
Can anybody tell me what I'm overlooking?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Kelley. 

As I interpret your post, you are are getting fuel to the carburetor, but not getting fuel through the needle valve. You must have a blockage at the carburetor inlet? Is there a fuel shutoff solenoid? Debris plugging the inlet port?


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Well, turns out it was ( I think ) the spring loaded adjustment screw on the front of the carb. I pulled it out and hit it with the air nozzle and put it back in. After fiddling with it for about 10 minutes, I got it to run and idle with the choke open. So now, when JD sends me a few bushings, I can finish buttoning up the deck and put 'er to grazing. Thanks to everyone that responded. These forums are great for tracking down issues 👍


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

kelley1 said:


> Well, turns out it was ( I think ) the spring loaded adjustment screw on the front of the carb. I pulled it out and hit it with the air nozzle and put it back in. After fiddling with it for about 10 minutes, I got it to run and idle with the choke open. So now, when JD sends me a few bushings, I can finish buttoning up the deck and put 'er to grazing. Thanks to everyone that responded. These forums are great for tracking down issues 👍


Is it a Briggs 402707 opposed twin? The reason I ask is that they normally had a Nikki two piece Flo-jet down draft carburetor with a built-in fuel pump.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

I've never liked those pumps, so I gut them and take scissors to the rubber diaphragms. I use the pump in the photo. $12.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

kelley1 said:


> I've never liked those pumps, so I gut them and take scissors to the rubber diaphragms. I use the pump in the photo. $12.


OK.... That's interesting. I've rarely seen those built-in pumps fail, but I've seen 100's of those remote pumps fail. You're probably going to need to know what's behind that welch plug below the fuel pump
Nikkik Downdraft


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> OK.... That's interesting. I've rarely seen those built-in pumps fail, but I've seen 100's of those remote pumps fail. You're probably going to need to know what's behind that welch plug below the fuel pump
> Nikkik Downdraft


I've had just the opposite experience. Nothing but trouble with the stock pump, and they're hard to work on without dropping one of the three springs. I've never had a problem with the remote pumps.
So....I just took it out and mowed and ran it hard and got it good and warmed up. Out of all the JDs I've reconditioned and brought back to life, this one seems to be the best so far. I was going to sell it, but now.......


----------

